# Miata Comes Out On Top!



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Hey fellow Miata lovers, our favorite zoom-zoom-zoom car has been rated the #1 Fun to Drive car for 2007 by Consumer Reports!














Clicky thingy here An excellent choice in my totally unbiased opinion.














Now if I could only take Little Red for a spin to celebrate - unfortunately we're getting a nasty storm today with 4-6 " snow covered by a frosting of freezing rain







so the celebratory ride will have to wait for a while.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Camping Fan said:


> Hey fellow Miata lovers, our favorite zoom-zoom-zoom car has been rated the #1 Fun to Drive car for 2007 by Consumer Reports!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*YAHOOOOOOO!!!!*
It's about time those geniuses finally figure out what we've known all along!!! A toast to our "small and mighty" friends!!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Camping Fan,

Did you really need Consumer Reports to tell you that your Miata is the most fun around?








I know, I know, it's been a long winter!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Camping Fan,
> 
> Did you really need Consumer Reports to tell you that your Miata is the most fun around?
> 
> ...


Nah, didn't need them to tell me what I already knew














but we all need a pat on the back every now and then.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Hey fellow Miata lovers, our favorite zoom-zoom-zoom car has been rated the #1 Fun to Drive car for 2007 by Consumer Reports!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*YAHOOOOOOO!!!!*
It's about time those geniuses finally figure out what we've known all along!!! A toast to our "small and mighty" friends!!!!
[/quote]

You know, I think I heard an echo of YAHOOOOOOOO!!!! in the distance, but I didn't know why. Now things make sense. Amazing. . . I didn't know that sounds could travel from NH to VA.

Darlene


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I can vouch for that!
When the Wife and I got married 15 years ago the Rolls Royce we were supposed to leave the church in had it's brakes go out the day before.
My Best Man had just bought a Miata (white) days before the wedding!
He came through and let use it for the ceremony/pictures/and the following days untill we left for our Honeymoon.Bride and groom zooming off with her vail on and miata's top down.
Several years later the best man fell out of tree and broke his foot so I had to drive his miata to keep the
battery charged so car alarm would'nt kill it.
What a fun little ride.
He wound up giving it to his neice when she came of age.


----------



## arbee (Feb 3, 2005)

consumer reports top picks

Shocking news just in: Consumer reports picks all Japanese cars for their top picks! 
Does Consumer Reports bother anybody else? I used to subscribe 13 years ago. It seemed they were biased to all things Japanese at the time. They just seemed like they would overlook Japanese car makers flaws and dwell on the American made flaws in their subjective reviews. They'd point out lots of things that were bad about a given Japanese sedan (cramped, loud, harsh ride, tiny trunk, etc) and they'd be flattering about the American sedan except for their standard dig on every american vehicle (cheap plastics). Then they would proceed to give the Japanese car their top pick because of predicted reliability or just because they liked Japanese cars I suppose. I think the plastic in Japanese cars is just as cheap to make. They just used a different styling that is more pleasing.

Now their reliability charts always did show amazingly good numbers for most of the Japanese sedans. It always left me wondering if what could be the fundamental reason American cars are not as reliable and have more initial quality problems.

American car makers seem to be in real trouble right now. Why? Is it their own fault? Are buyers just afraid to go back or be made fun of at the office for buying a Cheverlot instead of of a Camry like every other yuppie?

BTW, my only connection to the American car manufactures is that I am an American.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I cant even drive those lil Miatas.. I'm 6'4''.. My head sticks out the roof! I look like Monkey trying to.... Well you know..

My knees dont fit between the steering wheel and the dash either..

So for you lil'er people, have fun with your Miata.. I have to stick to big boring cars.. lol

Carey


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Tried to resist! But...alas....just had to do it! Having checked the Site several times today, the very word MIATA has jumped off the screen each time.....transporting me to that dark little cave ("storage") where my toy hibernates on this cold, icy day. It's at least another month - maybe 2 -







before she gets to come out and play.







Sorry - that means YOU have to put up with ME living vicariously thru my Outbackers photo album ....







<oh heavy sigh>












prevish gang said:


> You know, I think I heard an echo of YAHOOOOOOOO!!!! in the distance, but I didn't know why. Now things make sense. Amazing. . . I didn't know that sounds could travel from NH to VA.
> 
> Darlene


Must be somethin' about the Mtns, D. Or maybe it travels on the water! Either way, us Miata-owners just can't keep a lid on such a good thing!!! We're alot like Outbackers (in fact, alot of us _ARE  _ Outbackers....go figure







).....friendly, family kinds who've found a good thing and just can't wait to share it with _EVERYONE _ else!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

There opinion and thats all it is







I barely fit in a Miata and if I did, I would dstill have MORE fun driving a 07 Chevy or GMC Dually


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> There opinion and thats all it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> You know, I think I heard an echo of YAHOOOOOOOO!!!! in the distance, but I didn't know why. Now things make sense. Amazing. . . I didn't know that sounds could travel from NH to VA.
> 
> Darlene


Must be somethin' about the Mtns, D. Or maybe it travels on the water! Either way, us Miata-owners just can't keep a lid on such a good thing!!! We're alot like Outbackers (in fact, alot of us _ARE  _ Outbackers....go figure







).....friendly, family kinds who've found a good thing and just can't wait to share it with _EVERYONE _ else!!!
[/quote]

I know how you feel Wolfie, it will be at least another month before my baby can go out to play too.







Especially since we're getting more snow and ice today.







I was trying to resist showing off my baby, but, well, as long as we're sharing pictures.............


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

On the subject of Consumer Reports :

They rated a Honda Ridgeline over the Avalanche. What a joke .One is a toy one is a truck. I have nothing against the cars, just Consumer Reports.

My wife's car as rated by Consumer Reports is supposed to be the highest rated car they ever tested in history. '01 BMW 530. Consumer Reports never tried to work on the thing. What a pain!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Camping Fan said:


> I know how you feel Wolfie, it will be at least another month before my baby can go out to play too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooooooooh, she's a cutie!!! Resist showing her off? Why in the world would you do that????


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Ok I can't resist. This is the American version.









Waiting for warmer weather so I can work on it.


----------

